# ##WRUW---Bulova/Caravelle/Accutron May 2022##



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

I thought I'd kick off the May thread since I just received my first Bulova. I managed to find a new old-stock *96B206 Accutron II Moonview* in Grey. Love that smooooth second hand. I didn't care for the mesh bracelet, so I put it on a slate grey Benchmark Basics suede strap.


----------



## rwvancouver (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice combination suede and dial colour.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Matter of Time said:


> I thought I'd kick off the May thread since I just received my first Bulova. I managed to find a new old-stock *96B206 Accutron II Moonview* in Grey. Love that smooooth second hand. I didn't care for the mesh bracelet, so I put it on a slate grey Benchmark Basics suede strap.
> 
> View attachment 16603360
> View attachment 16603361


it is only a 'Matter of Time' from getting another Bulova ... they are like chips and cats. LOL. 

do you want to trade the mesh? I would not mind rocking the mesh at all. Perhaps even a classy pilot on Mesh on the A15

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

I’d not handled one of these Lunar Pilots before receiving this one, and I’m absolutely stunned by the value. A much nicer, more refined watch than I’d guessed.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> it is only a 'Matter of Time' from getting another Bulova ... they are like chips and cats. LOL.
> 
> do you want to trade the mesh? I would not mind rocking the mesh at all. Perhaps even a classy pilot on Mesh on the A15
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Wolfsatz called it. It was only a Matter of Time....

Found another new old-stock Accutron II; this time a *96B253*. I'm planning on putting this one on a black leather Barton strap.
There are still some Moonviews and Snorkel Accutron IIs out there; but they don't interest me much. However I would like to find a white Surveyor 96B213.












Wolfsatz, I'd be happy to trade you the mesh bracelet from my Moonview for that lovely blue PMD56-2864 😁. Just kidding. Send me a PM, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1976 Bulova 11654-W


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

97B178


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Lunar Pilot Dark Side on a Bonetto Cinturini..


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A-15


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron Astronaut "K"

















*


----------



## ManBearLyons13 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Still wearing this one...









but been tempted to buy this one...










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this to church today. Finally found a 17mm mesh bracelet for it!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

1969 (M9) Bulova Accutron Deep Sea 666🔥








✌🇺🇦


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

This was my very first Accutron and it is also my grandfather's watch that I inherited back in 1976, A very intact original example.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

The 96B253, now on a black Barton leather strap


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

1973 Accutron Railroad
14kt GF case









Just got this back from service.
Bought it 2 weeks ago in ebay for $26!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Matter of Time said:


> The 96B253, now on a black Barton leather strap
> 
> View attachment 16637419


How would you describe the dial? Is it patterned, embossed, gillouche?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1961 14Kt White Gold Spiral Lug Spaceview (Case 2319)*


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

tayloreuph said:


> How would you describe the dial? Is it patterned, embossed, gillouche?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. It's 3-dimentional repetative pattern. You can only really see it in bright light.

Here are a few close ups:


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this to church today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're blocking a really nice shot


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> You're blocking a really nice shot


Yes, yes I am. But from MY perspective, it’s double your pleasure, double your fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're wearing my watch's Grand Daddy 😎


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1968 Accutron Astronaut Black Dial Swiss astro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

The twin and opposite from the last pic. 1968 Astronaut Cream Dial Swiss Astro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this to church today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

HRLIEBE said:


> View attachment 16663565


What is that? Is it a new model? I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Caravelle RR Approved before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)

tayloreuph said:


> What is that? Is it a new model? I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Caravelle RR Approved before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's new and I randomly found it on Bulova's website while searching for a modern RR approved watch. From what I can tell it is the only new railroad approved watch on the market today - someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the Seiko, Citizen, Pulsar watches have been discontinued. Model number is *43C124*.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This butch yet beautiful Bulova for white watch Wednesday!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Deleted. It's June now.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------

